# Tai Chi classes anywhere?



## cami (Aug 11, 2010)

i'd really appreciate it if anyone could provide info on where tai chi classes are held anywhere around the marina. i don't mind if there's any pilates or yoga combined with tai chi; i can easily do the routine. 

i've tried fitness first, and i'd rather not go there again. therefore, anything but ff.

thank you.


----------

